# Vaccine Data on Facebook/Rabies Challenge Fund



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

For those of you interested in information on canine vaccines, The Rabies Challenge Fund now has an official page on Facebook and so do I (under Kris L. Christine), where I have posted a number of articles and studies under "discussions" and "notes", including one recently entitled *Adverse events diagnosed within three days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs* from the _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association_, Vol 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Kris L. Christine said:


> For those of you interested in information on canine vaccines, The Rabies Challenge Fund now has an official page on Facebook and so do I (under Kris L. Christine), where I have posted a number of articles and studies under "discussions" and "notes", including one recently entitled *Adverse events diagnosed within three days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs* from the _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association_, Vol 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005 .


Here's the link to The Rabies Challenge Fund page on Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Rabies-Challenge-Fund/119106981159?v=wall


----------

